# zakochani widzą słonie



## tkekte

Zobaczyłem taką frazę na pewnej witrynie. Kontekst:


> „Zakochani widzą słonie” – szczególnie takie różowe, czyli shounen-ai o zabarwieniu różowo-niebieskim.


"Lovers see ???" - especially such pink ones, or, shounen-ai painted bluish-pink. 

Offeruję wiecnę wdzięczność za przetłumaczenie. 
Domyślam się że te "słonie" mogą być l.mn. od słon, czyli _elephants_?
W takim razie i "rożowe" zostaje zrozumiałym, bo chodzi o słonach. 

(A co do tematu samego anime, nie jestem miłośnikiem yaoi, jeśli ktoś się martwi. )


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> Zobaczyłem taką frazę na pewnej witrynie. Kontekst:
> 
> "Lovers see ???" - especially such pink ones, or, shounen-ai painted bluish-pink.
> 
> Offeruję wiecnę wdzięczność za przetłumaczenie.
> Domyślam się że te "słonie" mogą być l.mn. od słon, czyli _elephants_?
> W takim razie i "rożowe" zostaje zrozumiałym, bo chodzi o słonach.
> 
> (A co do tematu samego anime, nie jestem miłośnikiem yaoi, jeśli ktoś się martwi. )


Tak, chodzi tu o liczbę mnogą od _słoń_, które oznacza _elephant_.


----------



## Marga H

tkekte said:


> Zobaczyłem taką frazę na pewnej witrynie. Kontekst:
> 
> "Lovers see ???" - especially such pink ones, or, shounen-ai painted bluish-pink.
> 
> Oferuję wieczną wdzięczność  ( ale Polak powiedziałby raczej: będę dozgonnie wdzięczny ) za przetłumaczenie.
> Domyślam się że te "słonie" mogą być l.mn. od słon, czyli _elephants_?
> W takim razie i "rożowe" staje się zrozumiałe, bo chodzi o słonie
> 
> (A co do tematu samego anime, nie jestem miłośnikiem yaoi, jeśli ktoś się martwi. )


----------



## tkekte

Dzięki Marga, zwroty brzmiące "naturalnie" są dla mnie ciekawy temat... staram się ich powoli zapamiętać.  Mówić po polsku jak Polak, czy to wcale możliwe? Chociaż, z drugiej strony, nauczyłem się angielskiego (mniej więcej), a to też języczek nie od najprostych.


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> Dzięki Marga, zwroty brzmiące "naturalnie" są dla mnie ciekawym tematem... staram się ich je powoli zapamiętać.  Mówić po polsku jak Polak, czy to wcale w ogóle możliwe? Chociaż, z drugiej strony, nauczyłem się angielskiego (mniej więcej), a to też języczek nie od najprostych najprostszy/należący do najprostszych.


Pewnie, spędź trochę czasu w Polsce--to chyba najlepsza droga. 


Tom


----------



## slowik

tkekte said:


> Mówić po polsku jak Polak, czy to wcale możliwe?



Możliwe. Jednym z najpopularniejszych w Polsce programów telewizyjnych jest program kulinarny "Pascal! Po prostu gotuj!". Prowadzący ten program jest Francuzem i mówi po polsku niewiele lepiej od ciebie  Nie martw się błędami, które popełniasz, bo i tak wszyscy dobrze cię rozumiemy! Pamiętaj po prostu nasze poprawki do pisanych przez ciebie zdań, a z czasem twoja polszczyzna (czyli twój język polski) będzie coraz lepsza


----------



## tkekte

Więc od słowa "język" nie można utworzyć formy zdrobniałej?
@slowik: dzięki, wlaśnie tak już robię, bo mam niewielki _experience_ z uczeniem języków.


----------



## Thomas1

Można, ale w tym kontekście to nie brzmi najlepiej. 


Tom


----------



## slowik

> Więc od słowa "język" nie można utworzyć formy zdrobniałej?


Nie, nie można. Tzn. nie w tym kontekście: _języczek _to mała część jamy ustnej (w tym przypadku to termin medyczny), a poza tym istnieje termin _całować się z języczkiem_ (french kiss  ). Z formami zdrobniałymi trzeba uważać (tak, jak np. z idiomami w języku angielskim), bo niektóre formy brzmią niewłaściwie. Poza tym zdrobnienia używane są tylko w mowie potocznej, więc w niektórych sytuacjach nie wolno ich używać. Poza tym nie wszyscy lubią takie zdrobnienia, dla wielu brzmią one niepoważnie i głupio niezależnie od sytuacji.



> dzięki, wlaśnie tak już robię, bo mam niewielki _experience_ z uczeniem języków.


Dzięki, tak właśnie robię, bo mam niewielkie doświadczenie w nauce języków. [słowo _już _jest według mnie niepotrzebne, a jesli użyłeś go specjalnie, powinieneś napisać _już tak właśnie robię_, ale i tak brzmiałoby to chyba dość nietypowo, przynajmniej dla mnie  ]


----------



## Marga H

Hi, slowik,
 sądzę, że tkekte chciał powiedzieć, że *ma już trochę doświadczenia* w nauce języków ( i dlatego tak robi )


----------



## slowik

No tak, racja!


----------

